# Bügel ??? / Pick-Up ???



## IjmTex (28. Dezember 2003)

Hoi Jungens,

es hat mich schon immer mal interessiert zu wissen, warum sich in Deutschland die "Pick-Up-Rollen" gegenüber den "Bügel-Rollen" beim Brandungsangeln nie durchgesetzt haben.

Habt Ihr dafür eine Erklärung ???

Ich selber finde Rollen mit dem Pick-Up-System einfach viel praktischer. Keine umklappende Bügel beim Werfen und auch keinen verbogenen Bügel, wenn einem schon mal die Rute aus der Hand rutscht und hinfällt.

In anderen Ländern, wie Frankreich, England und Holland, hat man fast ausschließlich mit den Pick-Up-Rollen gefischt.

Leider hat auch die Angelindustrie, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, die Herstellung von Brandungsrollen mit Pick-Up-System fast gänzlich eingestellt.

Wenn man heute in die oben genannten Länder fährt, sieht man fast auch nur noch die sogenannten Bügel-Rollen.

Meine Wenigkeit wird allerdings nicht zu den "Neu-Büglern" gehören und deswegen werde ich weiterhin " meine alten Pick-Up-Rollen" hegen und exzellent pflegen, um mit diesen noch lange den Fischen in der Brandung nachstellen zu können.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin IjmTex,
so langsam aber sicher werden wir zwei hier "Alleinunterhalter" ;+  Schade das so viele immer nur mal reinschauen und nicht mitreden. 
Deiner Meinung zu den Rollen kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich habe sogar schon bei zwei Rollen die Bügel abgekniffen weil diese schon so leichtgängig waren, daß sie beim Wurf umschlugen. Und was dann abgeht brauch ich Euch ja nicht zu schildern. Mein Sohn hat so schon eine Rute mittlerer Preisklasse in 3 Teile zerlegt. Leider nicht an den dazu vorgesehenen Stellen.
Immer dann wenn es wirklich beim Werfen ans Limit geht fühle ich mich ohne Bügel sicherer. Auch lassen sich de Rollen besser verstauen. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## angeltreff (28. Dezember 2003)

nur was?


----------



## Aalfreak (28. Dezember 2003)

ja was nu  ?


----------



## IjmTex (28. Dezember 2003)

@ Angeltreff
@ Aalfreak

das sind die Antworten, die wir im Board so lieben !!!

Richtig aussagekräftig - einfach klasse - "weiter so" !!!

Aber ich hoffe doch, daß Ihr wenigstens wißt worüber wir reden oder seit Ihr im falschen Forum gelandet ???

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Aalfreak (28. Dezember 2003)

Servus IjmTex! Wollte mit dieser Antwort ganz bestimmt niemanden nerven. Habe nur aufmerksam das Thema gelesen und mich gewundert warum plötzlich der Text von Waldi nach der dritten Zeile mit dem Wort "nur" endete. Drum diese Anmerkung (warscheinlich auch von angeltreff). Kurze Zeit später war der Text von Waldi dann komplett abgebildet. So kam das. Also bleib locker und entspann Dich! Kann beim Brandungsangeln sowieso leider nicht mitreden, da mir diesbezüglich die Erfahrung fehlt. Eure Thematik ist mir aber schon bekannt und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß bei einem plötzlichen Bügelumschlag nicht nur Gefahr fürs Tackle besteht...! Schon mal ne Rolle mit Bügelaretierung probiert? Ist aber warscheinlich auch keine 100%tige Sicherheit. Aber laßt euch bitte beim fachsimpeln nicht stören. Niemand wollte euch auf den Keks gehen. Also ehrlich liebe Grüße an euch!! Den Südwester immer dabei und Respekt an euch Weitwurfkünstler! Schöne Feiertage noch!Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, meld dich doch einfach über Handy! Liebe Grüße!!


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

so eine Pick-Up Rolle ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt, allerdings funzt meine DAM F465 mit Bügelarretierung auch 100%ig - das aber auch nur wenn man selbige betätigt, sonst klappt der Bügel gern mal beim Wurf um... und wie das dann klingt ist wohl hinreichend bekannt.
Bleibt trotzdem die Frage, warum sich die Pick-Up Rollen hier in Deutschland nicht durchsetzen konnten... vielleicht ja weil das Schnur "fangen" nach dem Wurf per Kurbelbetätigung einen gewissen praktischen Wert hat...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## IjmTex (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Michael,

nur ganz kurz, die Schnur fängt man nach dem Wurf mit der Hand wieder ein, was allerdings völlig problemlos ist, wenn das Blei auf bzw. im Wasser gelandet ist. 

Meine Mitchell-Rollen haben sogar eine Pick-Up-Arretierung, so daß der Pick-Up beim Wurf nicht "weiterlaufen" kann. Eine wirklich ganz praktische Sache.

Gruß IjmTex

P.S. an Aalfreak und Angeltreff
Eure Kommentare sahen blöd aus und waren so für mich völlig unverständlich. Aber nach Aalfreaks logischer Erklärung kann ich nur sagen: SORRY !!!


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

mit "gewissen praktischen Wert" meinte ich auch eher eine Art Bequemlichkeit... war so eine Vermutung.
Welche Mitchell hat denn diese Pick-Up Technik mit Arretierung? Hättest Du evl mal einen Link oder ein Bild?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## angeltreff (29. Dezember 2003)

nu mach schon, Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Dezember 2003)

@ MichaelB
Ws. Mitchell 498X
Eventuell eine späte Mitchell 498
Da war die Arretierung wirklich eine Sinnvolle sache. Die Frühen 498 Fingen die schnur nämlich auch schon mal ungefragt selber wieder ein. Mit teilweise verheerenden Folgen. Die Späten 498 hatten dann an der Kurbel eine Klemmschraube. Prozedur beim Auswurf:
Schnur mit Finger greifen, Spule in eine Hohe Position drehen, Kurbel darf dabei nicht nach oben stehen(zumindest bei der 498 Pro), Schraube anziehen, Werfen. Beim Loskurbeln löst sich die Schraube wieder von allein.

Die 498X darf zum korrekten arretieren auch die Spule nur in einer bestimmten Höhe stehen haben. Arretiert wird dann durch Pick up wegklappen. Also schnur fassen, Spule in passende Höhe drehen, Pick-up wegklappen. Nach dem Wurf muss man dann erst die schnur schnappen, dann den Pick-up manuell wieder hochklappen und die schnur einfädeln.

Ich weiss beim besten Willen nicht, was daran Praktisch sein soll.
Einziger Vorteil von das ganze: selbst Idioten kriegen keinen Bügel Kaputt, wenn man ihnen die Rolle mal Leiht. Daher sind sie auch oft als Leihgerät im einsatz.

Praktischer waren systeme, die den Rotor bei aufgeklapptem Bügel schwergängiger werden liessen (fast alle sonstigen Mitchell funzte aber oft nur in verbindung mit einer Alukurbel gut; DAM Quick ab 220, bremste aber sehr schwach; Abu Cardinal...) 

@ Ijm Tex
Das in GB Hauptsächlich Pick-Up Rollen gefischt werden stimmt nicht. Dort werden seit jeher hauptsächlich Multis gefischt. Und ich kann nicht verstehen, warum sich dieses nicht in allen Nordseeanrainerstaaten Durchgesetzt hat. Nicht nur das nichts umschlagen kann, man kann sich ausserdem nicht in die Finger schneiden, sie werfen weiter, Verdrallen die Schnur nicht und halten länger. In NL sieht man ja auch immer öfter welche damit Fischen.

Vermutlich liegts daran, das ganz unterschiedlich gefischt wird. Die dicken GB Fische gibts hier nicht. Man kommt also mit der Stationären aus. In NL wird meist Tags oder Abends bis es Dunkel wird gefischt. Da ist es kein Problem die Schnur zu fangen. In D aber fischt man nachts. Während es Tagsüber bei Wind schon schwer sein kann die schnur per Hand zu erwischen, und man so sehr schnell einen 50m Schnurbogen um die nächste Mole wickelt, ist es nachts bei Taschenlampenlicht nahezu unmöglich. Da ist ein Bügel, der das sofort und ohne Fehler erledigt einfach Praktischer. Und die Modernen Rotorfeststellmechanismen sind auch recht zuverlässig.
Obendrein lassen sich Bügelrollen auch woanders gut einsetzen. Und das haben wohl auch die Niederländer, Franzosen etc bemerkt.

Und das ein evtl. mal verbogener Bügel bei einer (aus der Hand???) gefallenen Rute nebensächlich ist, und man sich eher um in die Rolle eingedrungenen Sand und Beschädigte Rutenstruktur Sorgen machen sollte, brauche Ich Dir wohl auch nicht gross erklären.
Ist also eher ein Argument sie besser Festzuhalten, statt den Bügel zu demontieren. (Was sich übrigens meist ohne grossen Aufwand erledigen lässt.)

Anyway, es gibt sie ja noch die Pick-Ups. Such einfach mal nach ner Van Staal.

@ Angeltreff. Nu hetz nicht, ich komm gerade vom Fischen (hab mich mal wieder zum UNMENGEN MONSTERDORSCHE fangen in Helitown breitschlagen lassen. HaHaHa. Ich lag mit einem von 44 cm ganz gut im rennen. grösste Fangmenge war 3, grösster Fisch des Kutters hatte 63 cm grosszügig gemessen.) und bin noch etwas Platt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Dezember 2003)

Moin moin,
also ich hatte bei meinen Mitchellrollen nie das Problem, daß mir der Bügel zugeknallt ist und bin deshalb wohl auch nie in Versuchung gekommen, mir ne Pickup zu kaufen.

Aber ich hätte mal ne ganz andere Frage, warum fischen so wenig (bis gar keiner) mit Multirollen in der Brandung, in England und Frankreich ist dies Gang und Gebe und man vermeidet den riesigen Schnurbogen beim Auswerfen, dat Dingen zischt ab wie an ner Schnur gezogen. Trotzdem konnte sich die Multi nie durchsetzen...;+ ;+ ;+ 
Hat jemand von Euch mal mit ner Multi Brandungsangeln gemacht, bzw. fischt jemand so???

Petri
Heiko #h


----------



## angeltreff (29. Dezember 2003)

Die Multis haben einen "schlechten Ruf" - wie ich inzwischen glaube, zu Unrecht. Ich werde mir jetzt 2 verschiedene Größen in USA bestellen und dann mal die Süsswasserangelei mit Multi angehen. Genug Theorie habe ich gehört - jetzt will ich mal praktisch werden.


----------



## Holger F. (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich fische die Daiwa XT 5500 in der Brandung und habe noch nie
einen Umschlagenden Bügel gehabt.

Spiele aber auch schon eine geraume Zeit mit dem Gedanken, mir 
mal eine Multirolle zum Brandungsangeln zuzulegen.

Müsste doch mit etwas Übung viel besser gehen als die Multis.

Bin mal gespannt, ob hier jemand eine Multi fischt ?

Petri Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren mal so eine Cormoranrolle mit Pickup. Ich weis nicht mehr wie die hies. Die war sehr groß und hatte immer so komisch geknattert. Jedenfalls bin ich nicht damit klar gekommen und habe die schnell wieder vertickt. Seitdem fische ich mit Daiwa oder Shimano Stationärrollen und hatte noch kein Problem mit einem umgeklappten Bügel. Man muß aber darauf achten das die Rolle einen Außenauslöser für den Bügel haben. Sprich der Bügel muß gegen den Rollenfuß schlagen um umzuklappen. Wenn man jetzt vor dem Wurf den Bügel dicht am Rollenfuß anlegt kann gar nichts passieren. 
Mit der Multi habe ich auch schon in der Brandung gefischt, es aber auch schnell wieder sein gelassen. Die Wurfweiten waren zwar akzeptabel und mit einer richtigen Brandungsmulti noch entsprechend besser aber die Einholgeschwindigkeit ist bei den Rollen meines Erachtens einfach zu langsam. Das Blei rutscht beim Einholen zu langsam über den Grund und sucht sich dabei jede Mögliche Stelle um zwischen den Steinen hängen zu bleiben. An einem Sandstrand bestünde das Prob nicht aber zwischen den großen Steinen wo wir teilweise fischen ist das Mißt. 
Weiter dauert es einfach zu lange bis ich die Montage an Land und wieder im Wasser habe. Mit einer Stationärrolle bin ich fast doppelt so schnell. Für mich kommt es darauf an bei einer Beisfase, die manchmal nur sehr kurz anhält, den Köder so schnell es geht wieder im Wasser zu haben. Das ist wichtiger als eine schöne Multirolle mit der ich vieleicht 10 Meter weiter werfen kann.
@ Waldi, Sei bitte nicht gleich so ungeduldig wenn mal 2 Stunden keine Antwort kommt. Manchmal, sehr oft geht es sehr schnell bei uns aber eben nicht immer. Da muß man sich gedulden aber die erwarteten Antworten kommen ganz sicher wie du hier jetzt sehen kannst.


----------



## IjmTex (29. Dezember 2003)

@ Gerätefetischist

Mit der Rolle liegst Du richtig. Ich besitze 2 Mitchell 498 X und 2 Mitchell 498 X Pro Africa. Allerdings ist die Arretierung bei den X-Modellen vom Werk so eingestellt, daß sie optimal und korrekt greift, wenn der Pick-Up unter dem Rutengriff steht und dadurch auch die praktischste Stellung fürs Werfen hat. Auch ist ein Hoch- oder Runterdrehen der Spule nicht erforderlich, da die Arretierung bei jeder Hoch- oder Niedrigstellung der Spule in dieser Postition optimal und korrekt greift. Desweiteren ist eine Robustheit bei mir sehr von Nöten, da ich hauptsächlich von Deichen fische. Hier ist ein "aus der Hand rutschen" sehr ärgerlich, da das harte Gestein meistens die Rolle trifft und dann hauptsächlich den bei mir nicht vorhandenen überstehenden Bügel. Ich glaube schon, daß es einen großen Unterschied macht, ob die Rollen in weichen Sand oder auf hartes Gestein fallen. Desweiteren benutze ich durch das erhöhte Stehen auf den Deichen kein Dreibein sondern spezielle und sehr niedrige Deichrutenständer. Die Rute liegt so parallel auf dem Deich zum Wasser und die Rolle hat dadurch konstanten und manchmal auch etwas härten Bodenkontakt. Wie Du schon richtig sagtest, wurde insbesondere das 498er-Modell als Leihgerät benutzt, da diese und auch die X-Serie durch ihrer Einfachheit und extreme Robustheit zu überzeugen wußten. Auch ist es falsch, daß insbesondere in Holland fast nie im Dunkeln gefischt wird. In den Sommermonaten auf Seezunge, im September auf große Wolfsbarsche und auch im Winter auf Wittling und Dorsch spielt die Dunkelheit eine große Rolle. Auch Nachts gibt es keinerlei Probleme mit dem Pick-Up, denn das "Einfangen der Schnur" (ein Griff und die Schnur sitzt unter dem Pick-Up-Röllchen) ist reine Übung und Gewohnheit. Leider wurde diese Modell-Serie von Mitchell im Jahre 2001 eingestellt und durch die Nautil ersetzt. Eine Van Staal 300 wäre schon was feines, aber ich würde sie gerne schon vorab einmal testen. Allerdings ist mir auch kein Angelhändler bekannt, der diese Marke führt.

Das man mit Multirollen viel weiter werfen kann, steht außer Frage. Habe es auch einmal eine Zeit lang probiert, bin aber damit nicht richtig glücklich geworden. Hatte einfach zu häufig "Schnursalat" und nicht die Gedult an der speziellen Wurftechnik richtig zu pfeilen. Zusätzlich war mir auch, wie Jörg schon erwähnt hat, die Einholgeschwindigkeit einfach zu gering und auch bei Hindernissen im Wasser war die Hängergefahr einfach viel größer als bei einer Stationärrolle.

@ Meeresangler-Schwerin

Es handelt bei der Pick-Up-Rolle die Du vor Jahren benutz hast um eine Cormoran Caster baugleich mit der Shakespeare OMNI 090. Habe von beiden Rollen noch Exemplare im Keller liegen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Dezember 2003)

Erstmal vorweg: Ich fische mit Multi, nachdem ich mich über die Stationären totgeärgert hatte. Das die Dinger zu langsam sind ist ein Vorurteil. Es gibt welche, die einer Daiwa Emblem oder Mitchell 498 in der Einholgeschwindigkeit durchaus das Wasser reichen können, teilweise sogar schneller sind. (Daiwa SL-SH, Shimano Speedmaster, Penn GS, + einige neuere Daiwa serien) Mit ihrer 6:1 und höher Übersetzung holen sie um 1 m Schnur ein. Wer eine Daiwa Supercast-X Ruten und Daiwa SL20SH Rollenkombi haben will, (Auch einzeln) kann sich ja mal melden. Das man Übung braucht ist aber richtig.
Die Mole in Ijmuiden wird nicht umsonst oft mit der Multi befischt. Und die Hängergefahr an den Steinblöcken ist dort enorm.

Das die Mitchell 498X Arretierung immer greift stimmt nicht. bei allen findet sich eine Französische Aufschrift am Rotor, dass der Spulenrand in einer best. Höhe sein muss, um die Spule mit zu blockieren. Dass es aber das ausgereifteste Pick-Up System war, ist richtig. Die Spule mitzublockieren vermindert die Fingerschneidegefahr auf beinahe null. Genial. Schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt.
Richtig ist auch, das sie extrem Robust sind. Nur waren sie aber auch extrem Teuer.
Leider war die Schnurverlegung der grossen alten Mitchell auch unter aller Sau. Selbst mit einer alten 406 warf ich schon einiges weiter. Eine Daiwa Emblem wirft sie in Grund und Boden. Die Mitchells waren an der Deutschen Küste daher nie gross vertreten. Die Schnurfassung war eher für südfrankreich und afrika interessant.
Und aus einer normalen Rolle kann man durch entfernen eines kleinen Teils auch eine manuelle Rolle bauen, die sich nur noch per Hand umlegen lässt. Die Daiwa Saltiga gibts schon ab werk nur so. Die mit Aussenumschlag kennen das Problem wie schon gesagt ohnehin kaum.

Das mit der Van Staal war eher ein scherz, die Dinger werfen nämlich nicht toll.

Die Holländischen Bastel-Deichrutenhalter sind mir auch bekannt (abgeknickter Y Rutenhalter, der zwischen die Steine eingeschlagen wird, Rolle und Rutengriff liegen auf dem Deich auf, und schlittern bei einem kräftigeren Wolfsbarsch über die Steine) nur eine genialität hab ich darin nie gesehen, die waren nur billig. Oft bekommt man sie schlecht eingeschlagen, und noch schlechter wieder heraus, und geräteschonend sind sie nicht. (Bei westkapelle schlagen die Experten auch gleich Pinne aus Baustahl in den Deich ein, die dann stehenbleiben, etwa 20 cm schauen noch raus, und die Halter werden mittels eines Rohres da draufgesteckt. Dann kan man auch längere Ständer nehmen, weil es stabiler steht. Sie rosten auch relativ schnell weg, so dass man den Deich auch nicht damit übersät.)

Eine Robuste Rolle ist dabei natürlich unabdingbar, nur ein derartiger Aufbau ist mir sonst von keinem Ort der Welt bekannt. Das ist eine reine NL Spezialität. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls, das Deine Mitchells das lange überstehen, nur glauben tu ichs nicht. Die stabilsten dafür sind es jedenfalls, bei den auch beliebten Daiwa GS9 und vielen anderen bricht auch gerne mal die Kurbel ab. 

Ich komme jedoch mit nem guten Dreibein am Deich weit besser zurecht. Viele Holländer nehmen auch das Fahrrad oder den Bollerwagen als ständer. Auch gut, nur hab ich keines von beiden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## IjmTex (29. Dezember 2003)

Hoi Gerätefetischist,

siehst Du, wir kommen uns doch in Sachen Rollen immer näher.

Jetzt mal zu den Rutenständern. Bitte laß uns klipp und klar unterscheiden zwischen Deichen und Molen. Auf der Zuidpier von IJmuiden benutze ich selbstverständlich auch ein Dreibein, da gibt es nichts praktischeres. Am Deich benutze ich nicht die von Dir beschriebenen Y-förmigen Rutenablagen, die sind einfach nur *******. Du hast völlig recht, daß die Ruten bei starker Strömung oder einem guten Biss aus der Rutenhalterung gezogen werden. Nein, meine Freunde und ich haben mehrere verschiedene Rutenablagen konstruiert, allerdings immer mit dem wichtigsten Detail: einem großen auf der Seite liegenden U bzw. einem normalen großen C, wo unten ein 40 bis 50 cm langes Rohr oder Dreitkant-Metallstück festgeschraubt bzw. geschweißt ist (bildlich gesprochen). Wenn Du micht jetzt richtig verstanden hast, liegt die Rute in dem C, so daß sie durch nichts nach vorne weggezogen werden kann. Daß heißt die Öffnung zeigt zur Land- bzw. Deichseite hin und die geschlossene Rundung zum Meer. An vielen Deichen in Holland sind zwischen den unten in den Deich eingesetzten kleinen Basaltsteinen Schlitze und kleine Löcher, wo die Ständer problemlos reingestellt bzw. geklemmt werden können. Bei diesem flachen Legen der Rute ungefähr 30 cm über dem Deich liegt der Vorteil darin, daß man auch bei sehr starkem Wind eine verhältnismäßig ruhige Rutenspitze hat, was bei einer in über 4 Meter hochstehenden Rute in einen Dreibein nun absolut nicht mehr gegeben ist. Man sieht halt bei diesen Bedingungen auch noch viel klarer die kleineren und feineren Bisse (z.B. von Plattfischen), wo man bei einer stehenden Rute, wenn man ehrlich ist, nur noch Vermutungen oder beim Aufziehen "versehentlich" doch einen Fisch am Haken hat. Die Ständer sind wirklich super praktisch und diese Konstruktion benutzen wir zum Beispiel auf Texel seit über 20 Jahren. Wenn Du das Blinker-Sonderheft "Plattfische" besitzt, kannst Du Dir diese ganz einfach gehaltenen aber äußerst nützlichen Rutenablagen unter dem Bericht "Perlen vor die Schollen werfen" einmal anschauen. Sonst versuche ich morgen mal (weiß allerdings nicht ob ich das geregelt bekomme) ein oder mehrere Fotos von den 3 verschiedenen Rutenständern ins Board zu stellen.

Gruß IjmTex

P.S: Benutze die normale 498 X seit 1996 regelmäßig an sehr vielen Angeltagen im Jahr und bis jetzt hat es außer ein paar Lackabsplitterungen durch die Deichberührungen absolut keinerlei Beanstandungen gegeben. Kann wirklich nicht meckern, pflege sie allerdings auch sehr gut.


----------



## Waldi (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Boardis,
habe da oben durch ein Misgeschick für etwas Verwirrung gesorgt. Hatte mit dicken Daumen die Antwort schon losgeschickt und diese sah dann natürlich etwas bescheuert aus bis ich sie geändert habe. IjmTex - Warum aber gleich so gereizt - ein "ja was nu?" ist immer noch besser als schweigen.
An der nun schon sehr speziellen Diskusion zu den Rollen kann ich schon fast nichts mehr sagen. Das wird mir zu schnell zur Wissenschaft, ich will aber nur ANGELN. 
IjmTex - Deine Rutenständer kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen. Habe mir auch ähnliche aus Alu gebaut. Und wenn der Wind stärker wird stehen meine Brandungsruten immer flach und im Rechten Winkel zum Strand. Außerdem kann ich die Ruten weiter auseinander stellen und besser Platten suchen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Dezember 2003)

@ Ijm Tex
Genau die Ständer meinte ich, wie sie im Plattfischangelnheft abgebildet sind. (Super Bericht übrigens, hab die stelle auch schon oft befischt) Hab ja auch abgeknickt geschrieben.  

Die normalen überall käuflichen sind am Deich natürlich untauglich. Die lassen sich meist gar nicht erst aufstellen.

Nur wenn ich mein Dreibein relativ flach und 90 Grad zum wasser aufbaue, die Obere Halterung senkrecht verdrehe, wie normal beim Transport und die Ruten auch Parallel zur Wasserlinie einlege habe ich dasselbe in Grün, und es steht weit stabiler (Da weit nach vorne abgestützt) und etwas höher, so dass die Rollen auch nicht beschädigt werden können, und ich die Ruten sehr weit an der Spitze einlegen kann, was zusätzlich die bissanzeige verbessert. (Geht aber nicht mit jedem Dreibein) 

Und ein Loch muss ich auch nicht erst Suchen, was besonders bei steigendem Wasser auch Problematisch werden kann. 
Denn die Steine setzen sich im laufe der Zeit mit Miesmuscheln, seepocken und Muschelbruchstücken so zu, dass man oft einen Hammer braucht, um überhaupt was dazwischen zu bekommen. Und einen Zweiten Halter für das Handteil kriegt man dann garantiert nicht mehr da rein wo er muss. Die in oben angegebenem Bericht abgebildeten haben nicht umsonst zusatzbeine. Obendrein sind die Halter Höllenschwer, da sie ja das Einschlagen überdauern müssen und auch nur Quer zum Rohr belastet werden, man also stabil bauen muss.

Daher bleib ich dabei, dass ich die Dinger nicht allzu genial finde.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Januar 2004)

Hallihallo,

ich angle auch mit der Multi ( und das ausschließlich ), und wenn man den Bogen erstmal raus hat, ist es auch nicht so wild, vor allem nicht dank der modernen Magnetbremsen, obwohl ich mittlerweile wieder bei den herkömmlichen Zentrifugenbremsen gelandet bin; wenn einer mal Gerät testen möchte, ich habe etwa 12 Brandungsruten für die Multi und etwa 15 Rollen verschiedener Hersteller.

Die Van Staal Rollen werfen nicht nur nicht so toll, sie sind auch noch so teuer wie mein erstes Auto damals!


----------

